# You know you have a wood addiction when you buy these...



## TimR (Mar 14, 2014)

http://www.woodcraft.com/category/4/1001083/2086224/Sunglasses.aspx?refcode=14IN03RL&utm_source=bm23&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Image - Hatchet Eyewear&utm_content=Plus More 3-14-13&utm_campaign=03/14/2014
:cool2:

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 14, 2014)

It just goes to the main Woodcraft page for me. (Phone) I'll check it when I get home....


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 14, 2014)

I have seen about 2 or 3 episodes of the TV show The Shark Tank and one of them happened to be the episode where the guys that make these were pitching their glasses. Their sales pitch was actually quite impressive. It is kind of neat to actually see a product from that show in production and available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 14, 2014)

Actually... You know you have no sense of style when you buy these. Would probably have more of a cool factor if they were hand made by some craftsman in his garage and a very limited number of them available.


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 14, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Actually... You know you have no sense of style when you buy these. Would probably have more of a cool factor if they were hand made by some craftsman in his garage and a very limited number of them available.


 That is exactly how theses guys started. If I remember correctly it was 2 or 3 brothers that did a little wood working as a hobby and they came up with the idea and started making them in their garage.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 14, 2014)

See, they would be pretty neat in that scenario. Just one of those things (IMO of course) that has a neat factor when it's a one off custom type thing, but not so much when it's mass produced.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 14, 2014)

I wear prescription lenses so they wouldn't work for me. They are pretty, but.... A one off or limited run I'd be interested in but if they are mass produced I'll probably stick with Bausch and Lomb.


----------



## jmurray (Mar 15, 2014)

i think they are dam cool. but 100$ for some shades is too much for me. we dont see the sun too often in pittsburgh anyhow


----------



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> A one off or limited run I'd be interested in but if they are mass produced I'll probably stick with Bausch and Lomb.



Yeah I agree - I think Bausch retired but Lomb is still hand making his glasses one at a time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

